# Bergwerk Mercury Auslaufmodelle



## flat ecke (14. September 2003)

Hi,

hat jemand ahnung, wo man auslaufmodelle dieses rahmens kaufen kann (2003, 2002, 2001)? am besten im netz.

danke und gruß,

der ecke


----------



## Nomercy (21. November 2003)

Am ehesten würde ich es nach Saisonende bei einem der auf der Bergwerkseite eingetragenen Händler vermuten, noch ein "Vorjahresrahmen" zu bekommen. Insgesamt wird es jedoch, aufgrund relativ geringer Stückahlen und nahezu auschließlicher individueller Montage nach Kundenwunsch, sicher schwierig da noch etwas zu bekommen. Ein Versuch wäre es in jedem Fall wert ...

P.S.: Leider habe ich dazu keine konkrete Adresse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

